# Rabbit Cover....



## MrsDavies (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey! I'm new to this site. I adopted a rabbit two days ago! He is gorgeous. He is a Netherland Dwarf (I think?!) I have the hutch currently outside in the garden and I'm in the process of clearing out my outhouse ready for the winter months for him. Problem is, it's been raining all day today and is due to carry on over the next few days. My question is, does he need a cover during this weather? I'm also paranoid about the neighbourhood cats terrorising him at night... Although I haven't seen this happen yet. I've just cleaned his hutch out and I've put a duvet cover over his hutch hoping that will stop the rain getting to him (it's over the front) but I'm worried that this will affect him as he obviously can't see out? So.. I've been thinking of just putting the duvet cover on overnight so the neighbourhood cats can't see him (if they do come in the garden that is) and for extra warmth and leaving it of in the day, even if it is raining? Would that be right? Is he okay if he gets a bit of rain on him? Would he just go in his enclosed bit of the hutch if it was bothering him? Sorry for all the questions, I just want him to be a healthy, happy little bunny so want to do all the right things! A bit of added information for you is he comes in for an hour a day although were only doing this during Summer as we know the temp change can be dangerous in Winter.... He can't be an indoor bunny as we have two cats but as I said, in Winter he'll be in the outhouse which I'm going to make into a little bunny haven for him! Any advice and info would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Is he going to get a friend ? Might get pretty lonely for the other 23 hours , just a thought.


----------



## MrsDavies (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you for replying. Well according to Pets At Home, he will probably want to be an only rabbit because he was bullied a lot whilst up for adoption to the point they had to move him to another store... So I'm not sure to be honest. Although he is only in the house for an hour I do go out to him quite a bit through the day to keep him company....


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

My apologies MrsDavis, although I feel my point was valid I could have phased it better. I'm sure you will get some good suggestions on here


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Chances are at [email protected] he will have been put in with other un-neutered males, so of course they will have been fighting and bullying.

Once he's had his nuts off im sure he'd love a spayed female to keep him company. Its rare for a rabbit to be impossible to bond with another. If you rescue a doe from a reputable establishment, they will assist you with choosing the correct partner and will often help you with the bonding process.

So, on topic...
What hutch do you have? Many of them have purpose built covers available, or you could just use a tarpaulin (you can get glass clear ones if you dont wish to plunge him into darkness. Plus the sizes are better, so you can probably cover his run too.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there.

Re weatherproofing - it is hard to visualise your set up, but it is certainly wise to cover the tops in some way, to stop predators getting in when you aren't around, be it cats, foxes, dogs or birds.

We have some dense, elderly and ailing bunnies here, who don't all go where it is dry, so our weatherproofing has to be good enough to protect them, rather than rely on them going inside.

To fronts of hutches, we have clear plastic covers that can roll up and down, according to weather and temperature. They can see out too. To tops of runs, as well as wooden framed/small meshed covers, we use a mixture of corrugated plastic and tarpaulins. Our walk in enclosures have solid roof and sides, and the open front has roll up/drop down covers.

You also need to be careful of excessive heat. We use silver backed beach mats to reflect the heat away (always get funny looks when we stock up at the seaside ). You cna use parasols as extra protection against heat too, and net curtain to protect against flies.. 

So yes - I would advise getting protective covers, but nothing too stifling, that will stop air circulating. 

Re single buns - a solo bun is likely to be a lonely rabbit, unless they are a full time housebun. Assuming he is neutered, have you considered talking to your local rabbit rescue? They should help you with bunny dates to find a compatible friend, and might even bond for you.

Bonding has to be done carefully. It is very possible that [email protected] put random buns in together, only to find that they didn't get on. 

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## MrsDavies (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies. I'll take all of your suggestions on board. It may sound silly but I really want to 'hide' him at night for fear of cats and things seeing him. Would a duvet cover suffice for this? What do you all do when it's raining? Do you use your plastic covers or is that just in harsh weather? As for him being solo, to be honest, I want him to get used to us and settle in first before I even think about getting another bunny. At 10 weeks I feel it could be to much for him all at once.... Do you think Pets At Home are wrong for telling me to keep him solo?


----------



## MrsDavies (Jul 26, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> Chances are at [email protected] he will have been put in with other un-neutered males, so of course they will have been fighting and bullying.
> 
> Once he's had his nuts off im sure he'd love a spayed female to keep him company. Its rare for a rabbit to be impossible to bond with another. If you rescue a doe from a reputable establishment, they will assist you with choosing the correct partner and will often help you with the bonding process.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure on the type of hutch I have! Sorry. It's a wooden rectangle, sloped weatherproof roof, two 'windows' with mesh (all in one on the inside) and an enclosed bit on the left with a mini cut out so he can enter... Hope that helps! I was thinking of getting a shop bought hutch cover but I've heard that they are just another way to make money. Plus, they don't cover the front which is the bit i'm worried about concerning weather and predators....


----------



## MrsDavies (Jul 26, 2015)

Summersky said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Re weatherproofing - it is hard to visualise your set up, but it is certainly wise to cover the tops in some way, to stop predators getting in when you aren't around, be it cats, foxes, dogs or birds.
> 
> ...


Those clear roll up plastic covers sound great! Do you know where I can purchase these?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MrsDavies said:


> Those clear roll up plastic covers sound great! Do you know where I can purchase these?


Nothing is that simple with rabbits.

Ours are made with a batten of wood the length of the hutch and some heavy duty clear plastic bought off the roll at the local garden centre.

Cover is double thickness.

Lay the plastic out on the grass/patio, put the wooden batten halfway along; fold the plastic over, and staple gun the batten into place.

Then use a strip of tarpaulin or any other plastic to staple gun the cover to the front of the hutch above the doors.

We also use small hooks, short chains and eyes at the end of the wood and hutch, to hold it in place in the windier weather. In a single hutch, the cover when up is weighted down on the roof with a brick; for a double hutch, the lower cover is rolled up and again secured by hooks, chains and eyes.

Hmmm. Not sure I've explained it all that well, but then I can see what I am talking about.

As said above, you can also buy covers for some hutches, but these are usually expensive.


----------



## MrsDavies (Jul 26, 2015)

Summersky said:


> Nothing is that simple with rabbits.
> 
> Ours are made with a batten of wood the length of the hutch and some heavy duty clear plastic bought off the roll at the local garden centre.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing that. I'm going to try that I think, it seems like a great cover for them. Thanks again.


----------



## MrsDavies (Jul 26, 2015)

Could I just ask, is he a Netherland Dwarf?! I'm not sure.......


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

His ears look far too long for a Nethie, so he may have an/other breeds in there, maybe Lionhead or Dutch.


----------



## MrsDavies (Jul 26, 2015)

MerlinsMum said:


> His ears look far too long for a Nethie, so he may have an/other breeds in there, maybe Lionhead or Dutch.


Thank you... I know they said he was a dwarf but I can't remember the full name they gave!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

MrsDavies said:


> Thank you for replying. Well according to Pets At Home, he will probably want to be an only rabbit because he was bullied a lot whilst up for adoption to the point they had to move him to another store... So I'm not sure to be honest. Although he is only in the house for an hour I do go out to him quite a bit through the day to keep him company....


Oh only pets at home would say they had to move a rabbit to a different store cos he was being bullied...that made me smile. 
PAH are normally useless with rabbits. It's just a case of finding the correct partner for him. You can't just bung any 2 together, especially if yours is more timid. Really bad advice they've given you. If you want another....and honestly you'll love to see two of them interacting...then your best bet is to find a good rescue that will bond for you. But obviously you need yours neutering first if he isn't already. 
I bought a clear plastic tarpaulin off eBay with eyelet holes so you can bungee cord it down. It offers great rain protection whilst allowing light through.
Does he have a permanent run in his hutch? You could fasten it over that so he can be out in all weather's.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MrsDavies said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I'll take all of your suggestions on board. It may sound silly but I really want to 'hide' him at night for fear of cats and things seeing him. Would a duvet cover suffice for this? What do you all do when it's raining? Do you use your plastic covers or is that just in harsh weather? As for him being solo, to be honest, I want him to get used to us and settle in first before I even think about getting another bunny. At 10 weeks I feel it could be to much for him all at once...*. Do you think Pets At Home are wrong for telling me to keep him solo?*


*

Yes.
*
Our covers go up and down according to weather.

I wouldn't use a duvet in the hottest weather, as he will need air to circulate. (if the hot weather ever comes)

Brace yourself for the fact that your hutch/run may not be big enough and you may need to add a permanent extension. The more we learn, the more we discover how little those that sell rabbits and hutches do.


----------



## MrsDavies (Jul 26, 2015)

Lopside said:


> Oh only pets at home would say they had to move a rabbit to a different store cos he was being bullied...that made me smile.
> PAH are normally useless with rabbits. It's just a case of finding the correct partner for him. You can't just bung any 2 together, especially if yours is more timid. Really bad advice they've given you. If you want another....and honestly you'll love to see two of them interacting...then your best bet is to find a good rescue that will bond for you. But obviously you need yours neutering first if he isn't already.
> I bought a clear plastic tarpaulin off eBay with eyelet holes so you can bungee cord it down. It offers great rain protection whilst allowing light through.
> Does he have a permanent run in his hutch? You could fasten it over that so he can be out in all weather's.


Yeah, well I think I'm going to get him a buddy but I'm going to let him settle in first. Thank you for all of the information, I'm getting some tarp today. He doesn't have a run attached to his hutch no but I have got him a pretty big run which I'm going to put him in for 4 hours a day (I think that's right?)


----------



## MrsDavies (Jul 26, 2015)

Summersky said:


> *
> Yes.
> *
> Our covers go up and down according to weather.
> ...


Thank you for the info. Okay, I won't do that then, I'm getting some tarp today so hopefully that'll do the job! I think the hutch is a pretty good size and the run I've got him is a really good size so I'll see how he gets on... He is currently sitting on my knee, is it good that he keeps coming onto me?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MrsDavies said:


> Thank you for the info. Okay, I won't do that then, I'm getting some tarp today so hopefully that'll do the job! I think the hutch is a pretty good size and the run I've got him is a really good size so I'll see how he gets on... *He is currently sitting on my knee, is it good that he keeps coming onto me?*


*

If he comes to you, that is great - it shows he trusts you.*


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

4 hours a day isn't really the best. They're better being able to come and go when it suits them. They're usually more active when we are asleep. It's great he trusts you already. Lucky boy to have got an owner who cares so much about him


----------



## MrsDavies (Jul 26, 2015)

Summersky said:


> *
> If he comes to you, that is great - it shows he trusts you.*


Aw, that's great to know. He comes and sits on me, not for long mind you but for a good minute or so. He also does this funny jumping thing! He sort of jumps in the air and twists, I hope that's normal?!


----------



## MrsDavies (Jul 26, 2015)

Lopside said:


> 4 hours a day isn't really the best. They're better being able to come and go when it suits them. They're usually more active when we are asleep. It's great he trusts you already. Lucky boy to have got an owner who cares so much about him


My husband is quite a handy man so I may see if there is some way he can attach the run to the hutch then... I just want to do everything right for him! He deserves it after all. I do apologise for so many questions though! Ha!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MrsDavies said:


> Aw, that's great to know. He comes and sits on me, not for long mind you but for a good minute or so. He also does this funny jumping thing! He sort of jumps in the air and twists, I hope that's normal?!


A binky!! 

Sounds like a happy bunny.

You might also see bunny 500s (sudden sprints).

But if your bun turns his back on you, then looks over his should (to make sure you have got the message), he is basically giving you bunny butt, because he is cross at something you have or haven't done. 

It is so worth learning about bunny language. the first time you see a "dead bunny flop" or find your bun flat on his side, it can be quite unnerving - but bun is just showing how relaxed and safe he feels. (I will qualify this by saying that for one of our elderly buns, rolling is a bad sign, as he does that when he is hurting).

http://rabbit.org/interpreting-body-language-and-behavior/

http://rabbithaven.org/binkies/


----------



## MrsDavies (Jul 26, 2015)

Summersky said:


> A binky!!
> 
> Sounds like a happy bunny.
> 
> ...


Aww! Lovely! Yes I think he has done one of those bunny 500's it sounds like something he did today. Ha! That sounds hilarious! I'll be sure to watch out for the bunny butt. Thank you for the links and information


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I got my covers, initially form Pets at Home, the second lot I got from Amazon, they are called Scratch and Newton Hutch covers. They do an insulation cover, rain cover and sunshade for runs all to fit Pets at Home Hutches. My husband works for an insulation company and he has lined our hutches with insulation first, then we put the Scratch & Newton thermal insulation over the top, and then covered the whole thing with the rain cover. The Scratch and Newton insulation comes with a detachable fly net too.

Over the whole rabbit accommodation and run we have a thick plastic sheeting to keep them as draught proof, warm and dry as possible.

Like you I bought one rabbit initially for my step-daughter who wanted a suitable pet for our then 2 year old grandson. Long story butBarney ended up here. I didn't do any homework on rabbits as it wasn't me who wanted one. Pets at Home info suggests the rabbit will live 5 to 6 years. This isn't strictly true a well cared for rabbit can live into its teens. The members on here informed me that they are social animals and should be kept in pairs at least. I had a long hard think about it, including the financial cost of two rabbits - not just weekly running costs, vet bills and suitable accommodation and came to the decision that Barney needed a companion, after all 10 years is a long time without a companion to share his life with.

Don't make the same mistake as me, at the time I was looking for a companion for him most rabbits were being rehomed from rescue centres in pairs. I saw this little lass needing a home from a private seller. This meant I had to have her neutered, I knew I would have to have him neutered too but I also had to bond them. I hit upon one brick wall after another.

1. My vet felt Barney at almost 4 was too old to undergo an operation
2. There were no guarantees they would get on.

It all turned out to be a breeze with a lot of advice from members on here but I had many a sleepless night worrying about it all. If you do choose to find a companion for him I would strongly suggest you approach a rabbit rescue, it takes the worry from you. In your shoes I would have your little guy neutered, your vet will let you when it is the right time, in relation to his age. Then 8 weeks after call in to your local rabbit rescue and they will match him to a suitable companion. You have to be aware that his choice of partner may not necessarily be your choice.

Barney is now 6 and Betty is 2. I think I mentioned in another post she was 3 but she isn't quite 3 yet.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Can I ask how big is your hutch in total?
If you purchased it from the lovely (input sarcastic voice here) [email protected] then I can almost guarantee that it will be too small to shut him in full stop. Even more so when you get him a lovely spayed doe for a friend once his furry teabags have been removed.

I would also say that putting a duvet on the hutch in the summer (even when raining) is probably not best as it will reduce ventilation (if it is over the front as suggested) and add heat, most of my lot are happy as larry sat out in summer rain, even when it is really pouring I still find them sat outside (normally under a covered part of their run) so covering the hutch during the day in summer really isn't needed IMO. However it would be best to get some coloured tarp to go over the hutch at night so that he can't see predators and they can't see him. Being alone outside is quite a scary experience for rabbits (to the point that lone outside rabbits have been proved to have a shorter lifespan than their bonded counterparts) so it is best to get him a friend to help him cope with the scary world at night


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I got my covers, initially form Pets at Home, the second lot I got from Amazon, they are called Scratch and Newton Hutch covers. They do an insulation cover, rain cover and sunshade for runs all to fit Pets at Home Hutches. My husband works for an insulation company and he has lined our hutches with insulation first, then we put the Scratch & Newton thermal insulation over the top, and then covered the whole thing with the rain cover. The Scratch and Newton insulation comes with a detachable fly net too.
> 
> Over the whole rabbit accommodation and run we have a thick plastic sheeting to keep them as draught proof, warm and dry as possible.
> 
> ...


Great post.

You deserve a rep for that. wish they still existed.


----------

